# First YouTube video



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Here is my first attempt at a youtube video. It's not the best but its a start. I still can't edit the video because I can't open it but what can you do. I'll figure more out as I go. Here is the video:




I tried to change the music on it but don't think it worked. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great video and remarkable cabinet and stand. very well done.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

If I am not the first to comment it is because I watched the video…
This is so dramatic… the music the way the video flows… the construction technique…everything is just right…
I love it…congratulations…
Edit .. as usual… A1Jim was there first.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is one heck of a cabinet!!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Dude it is Coldplay, that is great music to accompany your video.
The cabinet is stunning with great form and shape. I like the inset detailing and the rose.
What will it be used for?? a letter desk maybe?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Keith, you produced a nice video and the cabinet is stunning. Great job on both of them.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

That is soo nice.
Video is good to.
Jamie


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Keith;

GREAT job on both the video and cabinet!

Lee


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Beautiful cabinet Keith!


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Wonderful craftsmenship. Well done on the video.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

What a beautiful cabinet.
Deeply impressed.
The video is fine. You can work on a better background, and a beautiful womans hand to open the drawers, and not one of our harry man arms sticking in… LOL.
Really cool, thank you for sharing this,
Mads


----------



## Bothus (Sep 14, 2009)

Great job on the video and excellent craftsmanship on the cabinet.

Jerry


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The cabinet is fantastic, and the music is great too.

The only constructive criticism I have is that your panning needs to be a bit more fluid, and you need to get set up with some editing software so you can add some fades and crossfades. That is the only thing lacking to make this look totally professional.


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

Buitiful cabinet.Great job. could not make a better vidio myself


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Good job Keith , all the way around. I love to see talent like that applied to wood.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW, love it all!

You are sooo good! That is some great design and craftsmanship. I'm impressed and pleased to see such work. Thanks for sharing, cool man…................


----------



## Benighted (Jul 26, 2010)

Nice video, and a beautiful cabinet. You really get a sense of the depth of the wood when showing it on a video. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------

